# Smoking whole hog for 100 people



## willhern91 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm from the UK and planning to smoke a whole hog for an annual event my brother and I hold every summer, last year we spit roasted a lamb, this year we want to go bigger and smoke a whole hog. It's going to be a very large beast 132 lbs. Now it's the first time we'll have done this, we're building a large wooden box that we'll line with foil and have 2 metal gutters that will be filled with charcoal. I would like to know when is the best time to add the smoking chips? It's hard for us to get seasoned logs so we'll be using chips as an alternative, not ideal I know. And if anyone has any advice about undertaking this task that would be much appreciated, thank you!!


----------

